# Advice on process



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

I was hoping some people could give me some idea of what to expect....

I'm 38 and bloods to date, including AMH have been normal. Husbands SA showed low morphology (3.2). We have been referred to RVH fertility clinics and will be seen in June. We gave decided to see Dr MacManus privately and go next week.

From what research I have done, it looks like we will be icsi candidates. If deemed suitable, what sort of time are we talking for treatment on nhs? 

We are possibly thinking of going to Czech Republic in the interim and having back up nhs cycle.

I would appreciTe any thoughts/ advice! 

Struggling a little with it all.

T


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Taz I think that rvh waiting list is around 6-8 months huni. I've had all my treatment in Northern Ireland so I can't help with your cycling abroad. Good luck huni x


----------



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks, how did you find Rvh?


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Tax mine was not a good experience at all. Their admin was questionable and it was a one fits all approach which resulted in me getting OHSS and being very ill but that was in 2010. I've since met a girl who has been to rvh twice now and hasn't a bad word to say about the place and she has a beautiful baby now. I've been to rvh, origin and GCRM Belfast and found gcrm to be the absolute best!  Not just because I'm 12+6 pregnant but their approach was so specialised towards my treatment, it was individual to my circumstances. There was always some to answer any questions even over the phone. Couldn't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

GCRM seem to get glowing results. Looking at their prices it seems about £9.5k for an icsi cycle- or am I misreading. What did you find total cost to be (I'm 38 so it seems a little more expensive) again advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi tax we paid for a multicycle which was £7100 (2 ICSI cycles) initial consultation and blood tests around £500 and drugs £1200. If we'd had just on cycle we would've spent roughly £5900 for the one cycle. I hope that makes sense??


----------

